# £1000 on a new grinder.



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

So I'm in the very fortunate place or having about 1000 to spend on a new grinder. The mythos basic from cafeitalia has caught my eye as well as the compak e8 from Bella Batista.

In just wondering if anyone whose used both finds one better and why or if there's a better option I haven't considered?

I have a fracino cherub which I love and wouldn't want to change and a quamar m80 at the moment. I tend to use coffee from the foundry and north star, very occasionally rave and James, usually lighter coffees but every now and again something dark! No space considerations as long as it doesn't take up the whole kitchen! I also have no problem with second hand but it will be about a month before the money is in my grubby little hands...

Thanks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The old er stye Mythos is a good grinder but the technology has not changed much. The E8 has evolved from the K8 and is a much better all round machine. The Mythos is easy to live with and because the burrs are mounted at an angle of 45 degrees and straight over the exit chute, it delivers the best mound of coffee known to man. The E8 has 83 mm burrs and is not far behind the 75mm burred Mythos. The E8 is fairly pretty, the Mythos is not!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

If you like the mythos in principle why not look at the olympus 75e? It's 750 at the mo - and I'm not sure how many advantages the mythos delivers for the home user. 250 buys you lots of other bits!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there couple of questions

Do you want to single dose ? Are you going to run the grinder with a weight of beans in it , or man made weight ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Driliter said:


> So I'm in the very fortunate place or having about 1000 to spend on a new grinder. The mythos basic from cafeitalia has caught my eye as well as the compak e8 from Bella Batista.
> 
> In just wondering if anyone whose used both finds one better and why or if there's a better option I haven't considered?


I think the Ceado E37S is another option you should consider, with the small hopper is one of the smallest 83mm flat burr grinders in it's class, ideally suited for the kitchen and has great grind quality. it's also REALLY easy to open and clean...the Compak...not so much.


----------



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi there couple of questions
> 
> Do you want to single dose ? Are you going to run the grinder with a weight of beans in it , or man made weight ?


At the moment I run my grinder with about 1/3 of a 250g bag in and top up as I go along. And I prefer grinders without a doser as I find they just get in the way. I'm open to suggestions if there's a better way☺. Thanks for all your quick replies!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The E8 from Foundry comes with the Redspeed burrs, speak to them too


----------



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The E8 from Foundry comes with the Redspeed burrs, speak to them too


Thanks jeebsy. I think that's the one I'll go for. Seems a good price for the redspeed burrs too. Funny I set myself a budget and promised in no way would I to above it! Never quite works out that way when a better shiny thing's on offer.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I wouldn't buy new, but if I was I would be buying the Foundry E8 Redspeed...

only because I can't afford an EK43


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might have a ceado e37s available!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Three important questions

1. Have you settled on flat burrs or are you undecided between flat and conics?

2. Are you intent on buying new or are you open to used grinders?

3. On demand or doser?


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Having just bought a Foundry E8 RedSpeed I'm certainly very happy...


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25213-Compak-E10-Conical-%A31075-no-offers


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I love my E8 but looks like I might need a burr upgrade


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aaroncornish said:


> I love my E8 but looks like I might need a burr upgrade


for what you paid, you can afford it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Driliter said:


> At the moment I run my grinder with about 1/3 of a 250g bag in and top up as I go along. And I prefer grinders without a doser as I find they just get in the way. I'm open to suggestions if there's a better way☺. Thanks for all your quick replies!


Some answers for Cam here


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Boots.

Always pays to read properly first!

I guess that rules out Eric's K10 PB then?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> I love my E8 but looks like I might need a burr upgrade


I think we may have one set in stock for the E8 Aaron, but I'd need to check. I'd have thought you'd be some way off needing a burr change though?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I think we may have one set in stock for the E8 Aaron, but I'd need to check. I'd have thought you'd be some way off needing a burr change though?


Absolutely, I just have burr envy


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Out of interest, what is wrong with your m80e?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably, dodgy buttons, and build quality, and average grind consistency


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Probably, dodgy buttons, and build quality, and average grind consistency


But other than that its fine ROFLMAO


----------



## Driliter (Jul 13, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Probably, dodgy buttons, and build quality, and average grind consistency


Pretty much hits the nail on the head! Thought it would be better than it was and to be fair was getting used to working around it's flaws until I got lent a super jolly, I was expecting it to be worse but it was much better. This is my opinion with the beans I use and my setup. Others may have more luck.

Coffechap, that's twice someone's bought up a ceado... Do you still have it available bearing in mind it could be 3-4 weeks before the money comes through? Would I really notice the difference between one of these and an e8. Being in Yorkshire I'm always out to save a few pennies if I can. As for conical or flat, conicals seem to be out of my price range, the advice I've had is that I would probably be better off with flats at home with a cherub, happy to have my mind changed though!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> Absolutely, I just have burr envy


Shall I post some burr porn pics?


----------

